# Jackson (Metro Area) Mississippi training



## Natalie Kaye (Dec 26, 2017)

I have a pup in Schutzhund training. We are currently working on obedience and we are fixing to start tracking. I am going to need some help with bite work here in a few months. I have a trainer to guide us but I am in need of someone that is devoted and may want to train their dog also. I can help you and you help me sort of thing. There is not any schutzhund clubs for 3+ hrs away. It would be nice to actually form a group. Anyone interested? Any suggestions?


----------



## Bentwings1 (May 29, 2017)

I’m pretty dated but still interested in this sport. Here are some of my thoughts:
Assuming you have a very good understanding of dog training in general.

Have you checked with the United Schutzhund clubs U.S.A.? 
https://www.germanshepherddog.com/

It would be worthwhile to contact the nearby clubs and maybe make arrangements for a training session. Having been in your position many years ago it would have helped to go and discuss each section in detail as far as what the judges look for and what you need to train your dog to do. Just learning the handler rules and expectations is helpful on your part. 

Tracking and obedience training can be done with help from local dog training facilities. Some will help you some will not. Also some simply don’t understand the requirements or even how to achieve them. You will have to learn to teach people to help you as well as help them.

Protection training is much more difficult. Learning to understand what the dog sees and what the dog is showing is not easy. Even harder to explain. You will get different opinions all the time so it will be of the greatest importance for you to see the training of pups, young dogs and adults personally with discussions as the training progresses. You will probably have to visit distant clubs and try and get in-depth instructions and discussions. Be sure to ask permission to video or photograph before you photo anything. Most certainly you will need to go to a number 
of trials. The nice thing about this is the critique of each dog after the performance. Personal protection training is different than protection training in the sport so some of these trainers can’t or won’t help you. They may be able to give you help as far as observing the dog. “ reading the dog” to use a grossly over used and rated term.

Certainly join the USA and get a rule book. You will have to register your dog and get a score book before you can enter events. Plenty of paperwork.

The BH will be your first goal. It sounds easy but a lot goes on in this event and it’s the very heart of the sport. The dog will be pretty stable by this time which sets the stage for the rest. IMHO

Overall, be prepared to make this a way of life if you are really serious into this sport. It is not easy by any means. As your dog gets a little older you will be training nearly everyday for something. Tracking and obedience can be very time consuming. Looking back, I don’t really know how I ever did it. I worked 5 days a week, traveled some. I even brought my two boys with me and changed diapers on the tailgate of our station wagon many times. They even had their own kid harnesses and leashes.LOL so not only training dogs but training kids too.

Byron


----------



## Natalie Kaye (Dec 26, 2017)

Thanks for the advice. The lady that is helping me has titled several dogs and won a few trials but it has been a couple of years as she got tired of the 7-8 hrs of driving on the days that she wanted to go train at the Sch club. We basically live in a desert when it comes to Sch clubs. lol I strongly believe that I can get this prospect ready but the commuting wont be so kind. I would want to train him very often in bite work and there is just no way that I can travel that far weekly to clubs. 

It would be very nice if we could somehow get everyone in the area that is interested to pull together.

Did I make this post in the proper section? If not, admin please move it


----------

